# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Slingeland Ziekenhuis

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Slingeland Ziekenhuis
Kruisbergseweg 25
Doetinchem

Bezoek de website van Slingeland Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Slingeland Ziekenhuis.*

----------


## hlandeweerd

> Adres:
> Slingeland Ziekenhuis
> Kruisbergseweg 25
> Doetinchem
> 
> Bezoek de website van Slingeland Ziekenhuis
> 
> 
> *Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Slingeland Ziekenhuis.*


Heb op 14-07-2005 tijdens mijn werkzaamheden onder het autorijden in het plaatsje Baak bij Zutphen een tia gehad. Ben toch ondanks dat mijn linkerbeen niet meer de kracht had om te autorijden bij een klant van mij aangekomen.Deze had direkt door wat en aan de hand was, en heeft gebeld met het Sligeland in Doetinchem en mij naar toe gebrachd.Ben daar behandeld door neuroloog Dr.v der Kruik.Binnen de 12 uur kon ik weer lopen.
Hulde aan deze neuroloog en de prima verdere behandeling in dit ziekenhuis.
Met vr.gr. H.W,Landeweerd.

----------


## gfvdven

Ben in november 2008 in het Slingelandziekenhuis geopereerd aan een stenoze. Niets dan lof over de chirurg en de neuroloog. 
Heb wel enige moeite gehad met de bezoekende zaalartsen tijdens mijn verblijf in het ziekenhuis. Ze namen niet de moeite zich voor te stellen. Heb dit met de neurologich chirurg, dr. Driessen, besproken.
.

----------


## lottepoppie

Goed ziekenhuis, aardig personeel! Heb er een aantal keer gelegen. Op afdeling N2 Zuid. Zeer goed en netjes verzorgd! Persoonlijke aandacht voor iedereen, je bent geen nummertje. (zoals in de grotere ziekenhuizen)

----------


## trampell

Ik ben er in mei geweest op de net geopende duizeligheidspoli
Vanuit Maastricht,en het is me elke km waard geweest,vriendelijke artsen,vriendelijke verpleging,goede opvang en goede uitleg,meelevende onderzoekers tijdens het video onderzoek,wat een behoorlijk vervelend onderzoek is
Kreeg netjes de uitslag dezelfde dag,alleen de schriftelijke uitslag bleef wat langer weg,maar is ook goed gekomen
Kreeg zelfs eten en drinken bij de vleet,en ook mijn vriendin die was meegegaan werd goed verzorgd

----------


## Onassa

Een geweldig ziekenhuis die in vergelijking met Rijnstate in Arnhem (waar ik veel dichterbij woon) veel correcter en adequaat met de mensen omgaat.
Door mijn pa niet in de wachtrij te zetten en zsm te onderzoeken, keeft hij nog want hij had beginnende darm kanker.
Is daar geopereerd en reed er dagelijks heen.
Mijn pa is ook vol lof over het personeel dat heel persoonlijk is en ook nog even tijd neemt om een praatje te maken.
Hij moet in September weer voor een endoscopie en uiteraard gaan we weer daarvoor naar Slingeland.
Mocht ikzelf eens echt met iets ernstigs komen te zitten, dan weet ik het ook al, dan ga ik daar ook heen!
Een grote pluim voor dit ziekenhuis en dank voor het feit dat ik mijn 82jarige pa nog heb gezond en wel!

----------


## trampell

Weet jij of ze daar wel darmonderzoeken onder narcose doen?

----------


## Onassa

Ja hoor, je krijgt dan een roes en dan merk je er niets van.
maar dat gebeurt in veel ziekenhuizen hoor....alleen Het Spitaal in Zutphen, daar weet ik zo van dat ze het daar niet doen (de barbaren!) :Wink:

----------


## trampell

azm in maastricht ook niet hoor,maar ja,die zijn echt erg,als je bij een vrouw de vagina niet vind op de ehbo dan laten we maar zwijgen

----------


## Onassa

WAT?????
Dat meen je niet???
Wat zijn dat voor een stelletje sukkels dan daar???

----------


## trampell

Ja dat meen ik wel,gelukkig was mijn man bij me,want als je dit ergens verteld gelooft geen kip je

----------


## Jantine

Slingeland ziekenhuis in Doetichem is het slechtste ziekenhuis wat er bestaat! Mijn vader heeft er tig keer gelegen en ze hebben fout op fout gemaakt. Ze hebben hem naar huis gestuurd toen zijn bloed niet in orde bleek te zijn en een jaar later bleek dat hij kanker had (dat hadden ze het jaar ervoor al gezien). Dit jaar heeft hij 6 of 7 keer in het ziekenhuis gelegen, een bacterie opgelopen, omdat zijn infuus er ruim 2 weken in had gezeten en de kanker erg agressief was teruggekomen, maar daar hadden ze nooit op gecontroleerd? Ik weet, waar mensen werken worden fouten gemaakt, maar dit ziekenhuis vind ik gewoon heel erg slecht.

----------


## trampell

Zal per afdeling dan wel verschillend zijn denk ik

----------


## Marleen

Een ziekenhuis zou eigenlijk per afdeling beoordeeld moeten worden...

----------

